
Analyse Asia #15: The Golden Gate from San Francisco to Singapore - bleongcw
http://analyse.asia/2015/01/31/episode-15-golden-gate-san-francisco-singapore/
======
bleongcw
Synopsis: We interview Vinnie Lauria (@vlauria), founding partner of Golden
Gate Ventures in Singapore. We discuss how Vinnie moved from Silicon Valley to
Singapore with his wife Kristine Lauria (our guest on episode 6), the Kauffman
fellowship, the back stories behind the most interesting start-ups in
Southeast Asia: RedMart, 99.co, Carousell, Bilna and Coda Payments where they
have shifted the ground with follow-up investments from Sequoia, Softbank and
other major players entering the region. We discuss the challenge in
navigating Southeast Asia landscape from legal, infrastructure, payments to
talent acquisition.

